

The Cookie Cutter Guide to Charting in the App Store - jsatok
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/the-cookie-cutter-guide-to-charting-in-the-app-store/

======
wallflower
Aside from the preachy tone, practical advice on iPhone marketing - send out a
sexy rich HTML email the morning after your app is released to your targeted
mailing list that tastefully showcases your brand new iPhone app with the all-
important 'Available on the iPhone App Store' badge.

Not explicitly mentioned in the linked article is that the more gorgeous and
_non cookie-cutter_ your app's UI is, the better a chance it has of breaking
through into the top charts. How else to differentiate your app from the
standard UITableView/UITabBar drones out there? The best looking iPhone apps
combine good looks with focused functionality.

Weightbot

<http://tapbots.com/weightbot/>

Note: I've bought the MacHeist bundle before and I did recall getting the
Voices launch email blast (and GMail search confirms) so I assume it was sent
to Tap Tap Tap's (600k strong?!) mailing list only.

~~~
jsatok
The TapTapTap email was sent out to MacHeist's email list. When purchasing a
bundle, you can specify if you don't want to be part of the list, but by
default, you are: <http://grab.by/1n8R>.

I've worked on some MacHeist developer relations projects before, and one of
the benefits is the massive email list. Dan Grover, the developer of ShoveBox,
participated in one of the bundles recently, and sums up his feelings in this
comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=945891>.

